
1976 Swine Flu Outbreak and a Vaccine Goes Terribly Wrong - forkexec
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1976_swine_flu_outbreak
======
forkexec
H1N1 may seem bad, H5N1 has a CFR of about 60% and infects and kills many
species.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Influenza_A_virus_subtype_H5N1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Influenza_A_virus_subtype_H5N1)

